# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  مصطلحات قانونية جنائية باللغة الإنجليزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*Prescription*
*تقادم* 
*Penalty* 
*عقوبة* 
*Public prosecution*
*نيابة عامة*
*Public Attorney* 
*محامي عام*
*Deputy* 
*وكيل أو نائب*
*Preventive detention* 
*حبس احتياطي* 
*Bribery* 
*رشوة*
*Assault* 
*تعدي* 
*Forgery* 
*تزوير*
*Battery* 
*ضرب*
*False pretences* 
*نصب* 
*Breach of trust* 
*خيانة الأمانة*
*Murder* 
*قتل*
*Theft* 
*سرقة* 
*Mitigating circumstances* 
*ظروف مخففة* 
*Recidivism* 
*العود* 
*Give rise to* 
*يترتب عليها*
*Procedural* 
*إجرائي* 
*Substantial* 
*موضوعي* 
*Predominant* 
*سائد* 
*Inspired* 
*مستوحى* 
*Unless* 
*ما لم* 
*Judicial precedents* 
*سوابق قضائية* 
*Executive* 
*سلطة تنفيذية*
*Delegated* 
*مفوض*
*Regulations* 
*لوائح* 
*Monopoly* 
*احتكار* 
*District court* 
*محكمة جزئية*
*Court of assize* 
*محكمة الجنايات* 
*Implications = ramifications = impact* 
*نتائج / اثار* 
*Tripartite* 
*ثلاثي* 
*Seriousness* 
*خطورة أو جسامة*
*With regard to = as to* 
*بالنظر إلى* 
*Accused* 
*المتهم* 
*Penal law* 
*قانون العقوبات* 
*Criminal law* 
*القانون الجنائي* 
*Committed* 
*ارتكاب* 
*omitted* 
*امتناع* 
*Capital punishment* 
*الاعدام*
*Detention* 
*السجن* 
*Imprisonment* 
*الحبس* 
*Fine* 
*غرامة* 
*Point out* 
*يشير إلى* 
*In the absence of* 
*في غياب* 
*Provide for* 
*ينص على* 
*Definition* 
*تعريف*
*Offences* 
*جرائم* 
*Mala in se* 
*الجرائم الطبيعية*
*Criminal action* 
*الدعوى الجنائية* 
*Concern with* 
*يهتم بــ*
*Contain* 
*يحتوى على* 
*Thus* 
*وبناء على ذلك* 
*Together with* 
*مع* 
*A part of* 
*جزء* 
*Whereas* 
*بينما* 
*Offence of result* 
*جريمة نتيجة* 
*Offence of conduct* 
*جريمة سلوك* 
*Abstain from* 
*يمتنع عن* 
*Since* 
*طالما* 
*Altering the truth* 
*يغير الحقيقة* 
*Any interest* 
*أي فائدة* 
*Acquire* 
*يكتسب* 
*Consummated* 
*تتم* 
*The shape of actus reus* 
*شكل الركن المادي* 
*Govern* 
*يحكم* 
*Investigate* 
*يحقق* 
*Offender* 
*المجرم* 
*Determine = fixe* 
*يحدد أو يعين* 
*Inflicted* *يوقع* *the criminal penalties to be inflicted on the* *offender* 
*العقوبات الجنائية التي توقع على المجرم* 
*This is why* 
*ومن أجل ذلك* 
*Ambiguous* 
*غامض* 
*Constitute* 
*تشكل* 
*Sanction* 
*جزاء* 
*a criminal sanction* 
*جزاء جنائي* 
*The judges* 
*القضاه* 
*Legality* 
*الشرعية* 
*the criminal legality* 
*الشرعية الجنائية* 
*Mala prohibita* 
*جرائم بنص القانون أو جرائم اصطناعية* 
*Driving without license* 
*القيادة بدون رخصة*
*As long as* 
*مادام* 
*Whether* 
*سواء أكان* 
*Presumed to* 
*يفترض أن* 
*Felony* 
*جناية* 
*Misdemeanor* 
*جنحة* 
*Contravention* 
*مخالفة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## لينجو دان

تعد المصطلحات القانونية من احد الامور الهامة التي يحتاج لها كثير من طلاب الحقوق لانها ستصبح مستمره معهم طوال العمر والمسيرة والعملية لهم شكرا جزيلا لكم لما تقدمونه

----------

